# Uber Boost zone not showing in the app



## jensondriver (Nov 3, 2018)

I have a feeling the answer to this question will be 'contact Uber support' but let me try here first in case there's something simple I'm just missing or not understanding about Uber Boost zones.

Below is a screenshot of the Boost promotion details. Don't mind that the navigation triangle (in the top left 'Longmont' section) shows me just outside of the Boost zone. I just took the screenshot but many times I've been in the center of that Longmont section and the Boost area in the promotion image does not actually show on my live map. Nor do I get credit for it when I accept rides in that area. If I drive down to Boulder then I see the Boost zone in the live map.

Am I confused about how this works? Is there something wrong with the promotion that it doesn't seem to work in my area? Thanks!

Again, I'll contact support but frankly I think I might get faster, more sensible responses here first.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Your location does not drive it but the pings from the pax do. If you are able to see the map, then you should get credit for pings that come from within said zone.


----------



## jensondriver (Nov 3, 2018)

I contact Uber support about these phantom Boosts. Here's what they said:


> I reviewed your account and can see that the Boost promotion you're referring to was only eligible for delivery trips.
> 
> The specific trip that you mentioned was an uberX trip, which is not eligible for this Boost promotion.


When I go to the Boost promotion in the app I see no evidence the Boost is only eligible for delivery trips. What am I missing?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

The most important aspect is whether you see the boost sign in the ping screen. For example, being physically present in the boost/surge zone does not necessarily grant you a trip with the bonus. This is because the request could have been made outside the zone. 

Second is to check the types of eligible trips. Sometimes the promotion only applies to a particular trip type only. (If U do X while the Boost only applies to Eats, then you don't make a cent on top of your fare).

Enjoy the multiplier model while it is still there. It is just a matter of time the flat rate model will be implemented in your market.

FYI, boost has become a history in Houston, TX. We only have the "drive one trip earn $1 more" promotion in peak hours. Uber has accomplished their commitment to ensure our pay to be consistent!


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

jensondriver said:


> I contact Uber support about these phantom Boosts. Here's what they said:
> 
> When I go to the Boost promotion in the app I see no evidence the Boost is only eligible for delivery trips. What am I missing?


You're not missing anything. Thanks ? for starting this thread. Glad I'm not alone. I was actually getting this promotion and like you, it shows in my upcoming, but not live anymore. First week ever not actually getting it, even though it shows up as upcoming or happening now.

Time for a new strategy I guess. I was thinking of reinstalling my app. But I feel this is being done purposely.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> The most important aspect is whether you see the boost sign in the ping screen. For example, being physically present in the boost/surge zone does not necessarily grant you a trip with the bonus. This is because the request could have been made outside the zone.


This is true, but there are times when even the ping lies to you. For example I was promised $6 for each order on 2 orders I picked up. The only reason I accepted both was because of this. But upon checking my statement, I only got $5 each, which was still good. As I said, I don't do them since that means, 1) I'd have to wait longer at a restaurant 2)I'd only make .65c extra if the other person lived next door to the first order 3) That first customer may get upset and ding me for being late. All in all not worth it, unless there's some type of promotion.


----------

